
Ask HN: What color scheme and font do you use when editing code? - banachtarski
I&#x27;m curious also if you have any evidence (empirically or otherwise) for why your choices lead to high productivity, reduced eye strain, or any other improvement in a metric you think is important.
======
rococode
Dark themes seem to be very popular but I've always preferred light themes. I
can see how dark themes would be better in the, well, dark, but I've always
felt that lighter themes are easier on my eyes when I'm in a well-lit
location, which is most of the time. I tend to use fairly plain color schemes
as well, and although the rainbow schemes with different colors for every type
of token look really cool, I tend to get distracted by them when I try them.
Maybe I just haven't given them enough time, but I'm happy with my current
setup!

As far as fonts, I've gotten used to Consolas, probably because it was the
default font in Eclipse and that was what we used in my first comp sci class.

------
fiiv
I use Inconsolata-g as my font. In terms of colours I change between dark and
light ones. In either case I like bright colours for the syntax highlighting.

I sometimes work outside, and then when it's sunny, I find the light theme to
be easier to read. The dark I use at night. All other times I go by what I
personally feel like at that moment.

------
welder
Solarized... with a screenshot and my vimrc:

[https://github.com/alanhamlett/dotfiles#screenshot](https://github.com/alanhamlett/dotfiles#screenshot)

